# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Study On Treating Ptsd With Mdma

## Total Eclipse

As reported in the NY Times, some rape survivors with ptsd had  positive effects from a treatment that included talk therapy and several  sessions with MDMA. The same therapy team will be doing a study with a  small group of combat veterans.

https://www.myptsd.com/c/threads/stu...th-mdma.29298/

----------

